# Lipos and brushless systems



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

Well its becoming fall again pretty soon...where a young man's fantasies turns to winter coats, gloushes, and snow tires! It is indoor season! And with that in mind, has anybody been reading about some of the big racing events around the world? And if anyone has noticed about the stuff online, a lot of the BIG BOYS have been having a little trouble with 5 cell. Problems being: tracks are huge, motors are overheating, speedcontrols are overheating, and why you may ask? Because they are hanging such a big gear on it to run on these gas car tracks to make up for what they lost with 6 cell power. So...I am not saying weither 5 cell is good or bad. Myself it will hurt Lipo racing if it does go to 5 cell. And Roar may pass this as a rule. I ask...who made them GOD, to tell us what we can run and what we can't? The only reason they have power....THE ONLY REASON, is because we let them. Roar has rules and they pose those rules on us without any members voting on it. Regardless what anyone else believes, this is what has been happening over the last few years. A lot of people join Roar for their insurance, anybody know of anyone who has had to use it? If you haven't request a copy of their insurance policy and read the fine print. You will be amazed! I am asking only one question: what does everyone else think about 5 cell? And them doing this to keep Lipos from coming in to play. If we don't voice our opinion about the 5 cells in the US they are going to vote it in and that is what we will be running instead of Lipos at big events. At club levels it will be up to them what they run. So like I posted once before, if you buy a street rod, do you want it to have a 4 cyclinder engine or the biggest baddest motor you can put in it? The reason I say that is gas car guys are not going down in horsepower...only the electric guys. There is something wrong with this. So weither you agree with me or not that is ok. But this would be a good thread to voice your opinion on weither you want 5 cell or not. Or Lipos or not. Let your voices be heard and stop governing bodies like Rorar from making their own rules and forcing them upon us. 

Cookie :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

I havent tried 5 cell, would give it a shot before I say ya or na. Lipo is no doubt the future. I have been very impresed w/ the orion/peak packs. I understand the reasons that some want 5 cell, but it will kill TC racing, unless it becomes standard in all avenues of racing....then, maybe... IMHO


----------



## KE4PJO (Feb 9, 2005)

Who's Rora?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I believe Jeff means "Roar".


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

Read my thread/post about the 5cells....only time i'll run 5 cells is if i vent a cell after the starting buzzer.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

trailranger said:


> Read my thread/post about the 5cells....only time i'll run 5 cells is if i vent a cell after the starting buzzer.



So, if your running IB's, you most liklely do that more often than you think. Those cells are fragile. I want GP3300 durability, but those #'s from the IB's


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

I'm with you on that 5 cell PUKE!
I say free the LIPOS, right on man.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

I myself am leaning more toward Lipos these days....Due to the problems w/Nimh cells such as the IBs and to really get good cells or#'s you almost have to match them yourself....By the time you purchase a good pack or a batch of cells you might as well buy a couple max amps lipos or Orions....The problem lies w/your local track and the other [email protected] that track will they allow you to run your witchcraft technology w/the Nimh or are you to stand around and wait for others to come to the darkside before you can race.....I think that may be a bigger issuie....Screw 5cell all together its just another hoop for us to jump through.......


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

They should forget 5-cell its a waste of ever bodies time. I'm making the switch to all LiPo's this season and they will be allowed at Hobby-Sports. Good thread Cookie.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

I will be running LiPo/Brushless this winter.
It maybe onroad maybe offroad, not sure yet.
Just depends on who is gonna allow both.

Dayton


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Roar is on crack. the standard has been set for YEARS with 4 and 6 cell classes every since I can remember. This is silly!!! Hey guys lets spend a bunch of money trying to go faster then lets make every body go slower. NOT!!This is just proof that all the battery manufacturers have ROAR in their hip pocket!!!!I think since just about every racer out there has joined roar there should be a vote on stuff like this so the racers can decide the path the sport will take!!


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

It's time to take the power back!! Support your local track and push the legalization of QUALITY HARDSHELL LIPOs at your local level. We just have to show people the benefits. It is also our responsibility to be responsible in the safe handling of these batteries. One idiot mistake and accident and we set ourselves back.

Ben


----------

